# Halo Solar no horizonte de Moscovo.



## Agreste (21 Jan 2014 às 10:41)

Interessante halo solar no horizonte de Moscovo.

http://video.corriere.it/nel-cielo-mosca-fenomeno-sole-doppio/538e1e7a-820f-11e3-8a88-1094d7bd0d52


----------



## CptRena (21 Jan 2014 às 17:50)

Agreste disse:


> Interessante halo solar no horizonte de Moscovo.
> 
> http://video.corriere.it/nel-cielo-mosca-fenomeno-sole-doppio/538e1e7a-820f-11e3-8a88-1094d7bd0d52



Halo com sun dogs. Só gelo no ar 

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_dog


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2014 às 17:50)

Muito porreiro .


----------



## MSantos (21 Jan 2014 às 20:22)

Fantástico halo solar com sundogs, foi um dois em um.


----------

